# You are Poisoned and Malnourished. Stop Poisoning and Malnourishing Yourself.



## Sapphiress (Jun 15, 2010)

Hello, I was a member of this forum some years ago and I've been finding answers and an incredible amount of information since. I am just trying to present a main point here, but forgive the chaotic or excessive way I did it. I am glad to clarify anything, elaborate, or answer unrelated questions.

What it comes down to, is the parasitic toxic plagueyard infestation in you. in a nutshell  We're not delusional and this fear and control does come from somewhere. The poisons in the forms of toxic chemicals and gmos (almost all the food, injected with bacteria that makes pests' guts explode) and other artificial abominations of nature are the main problems. As are prescription OR over the counter medications. They are evil, and they are designed that way! I could elaborate and barrage you guys with links but I will supply more specifics just if requested so I don't get more carried away.

All right so you got the poisoned part almost down. pretty much everything in the mainstream supply is made with toxic poison. Of the United States I speak since I live here, but most other countries at least have some poisoning, however many U.S. ingredients are not allowed in products overseas because of how toxic they are, some companies like McDonalds and Kraft even make different products to send to Europe than we get here! Well anyways, so you need to become conscientious about what you put in and on your body or around you. We Are Nature, not toxic poison and thus toxic poison is not good for us. Trust me I tried.

We need to detoxify this gigantic mess in us, most people have more than one kind of parasite and bacteria and other unsavory guests, because living a fake life away from nature and not putting real nature in you or giving your body all the meager nutrients it requires creates an environment where mold and acid and manipulative creatures live. Now don't get freaked out, because you've already been freaked out. It's time to get clued in. And just start healing yourself and taking care of yourself as nature/God intended. It depends on the person and life and luck I guess (just a little bit of luck, but it's been scientifically proven we can change our dna with just our thoughts, and in addition to that the human body remakes almost its entire self in less than 8 months, so to think someone is doomed or permanently a certain way is totally asinine, we just need to restore ourselves to homeostasis to deal with the imbalances because no disease or disorder exists in human homeostatic perfection. Look at what our bodies survived through already, wow we are magic.. The whole body is designed to heal, from the fingertips to the toetips with reflexology to all sorts of acupressure and other interesting points all over the body. Our sense are meant to heal, aromatherapy, chromotherapy, emdr, many kinds of music and sound therapies, it's rather ridiculous once you learn about all the techniques and phenomena already proven. There is this one acupressure/affirmation technique Emotional Freedom Technique (I saw a post about it from years ago and this guy outright lied about it not working but it's been proven in tons of studies, Wikipedia lies about it too, because the Mainstream is corrupted on purpose) that deserves mentioning too. Even just being in nature, and listening to nature, are plain fact healing and very beneficial for us.

It all goes much deeper but I didn't mean to post so much information so I will continue, you have to do specific programs or consume certain things to detoxify the plagueground internally, and the parasites have a mind of their own AND some can literally control Your brain, so you want to make sure you are really getting rid of them and clearing your body out so well that you don't have an inch of space left for anything, and after that, if you keep feeding and living yourself naturally and lovingly you will repel these types of things instead of attract them and be prey to them.

There are numerous ways to go about this, what I am looking at now is a complete life makeover plan, with many different techniques and gifts from nature employed. You have to clean your diet til it's very close to nature, which means our nature too which is not that of a cow's (milk), and I don't think we are supposed to eat murdered animals. at least you can't do this stuff while clearing out this crap with great success. fruits, vegetables, nuts, seeds, herbs, spices, and so on are the wonders of life and the kitchen anyway really. You need nontoxic water too, almost all tap water is toxic and all plastic bottled water is toxic also. Ok I won't go into more specifics but I made a rhyme up for the fast preparation lol
no meats, no sweets, no wheats, no teats, no streets (no dairy & no restaurants or literal street vendors unless serving seriously trustworthy food)

Organic is important because it is just supposed to mean without added poison. Non-organic is horrible stuff you don't even want to learn about.. if you do though stay away from Mainstream sources for any research, it's all lies with them. I mean some truth is inevitable, or some truths they put in the open for *some* to see, but overall they are just devoid of substance and a waste of time, often purposefully brainwashing or perverting. So get some real food, and be aware of the contents of that food or whatever you consume, and assess to see if you are meeting all the nutritional needs. If you are deficient in anything you can add another nature food that has what you need, or you can approach the diet discovery another way and see how much nutrition you would get with your idea of a typical healthy diet or things you'd like to/can eat most days. Then you modify, there are food tracker sites online too.

The thing is you can eat almost whatever you want when you eat right from Earth or close to. So the main job of your diet is what it should be, to nourish you, and help support you. and you can use your creativity to make a lot of amazing stuff with this kind of real food lol. even if just yummy smoothies.

now the right kind of organic diet could potentially detoxify you overall, but I think it is wise and important for most to do specific cleanses for things, like the parasites and any other unique exposure or vulnerability that might be had, organ flushes like a liver flush is the most important because it ushers the rest of the body. The kidneys or other organs or parts may be afflicted though too much too, so you may want to think a little of your life or history and if you've had kidney issues then you should do a kidney cleanse before a liver flush. The ones I'm looking at just require a few things for a liver flush and a kidney cleanse just requires drinking an herbal tea made with 10 herbs, but you probably have to get the herbs from a specialty store, so you can buy from bulk to get a tiny bit instead of buying 10 full supplement bottles of herbs. There are many ways to accomplish these things though, the other healing techniques I listed above would help with this too, we could essentially heal ourselves totally with just our mind or soul, etc.. but if we keep poisoning ourselves here then dis-ease and dis-order keep coming back. well it's super late for me and I would like to write more and less lol making it more concise or summarizing this, but I am too tired *yaawnn*

If we get rid of the toxic fake stuff foreign to us from the inside, and surround ourselves with positivity and live creatively honoring being human and part of nature, we will not be so lost and fearful anymore. Your body is crying for many nutrients and to stop being suffocated and hurt in worse ways that I don't want to think about before bed. They keep us trapped in the fake world and our own ridiculous dramas and layers of webs and snafus and excuses encage us, but we have the greatest potential to liberate ourselves and transform the world and ourselves into magnificence, if we just get the toxic faux matrix out of the way

There are many links I could leave her, but I am not going to be overly picky. If someone wants to help themselves or verify this information for themselves they will. So this site has a lot of various information and I just found it today so it is not my favorite but looks to cover a lot of important stuff. If you are curious about anything ask me if you like, I may know already or know if a source is true or not. http://notmilk.com/

Thanks for reading any or all of this! I definitely could have waited til I could write more mindfully and sensibly, but I don't even go on this forum and have not for many years so I think my winding up here from another link was meant to be and I need to leave this here now. Bless you all, good luck and I wish you peace whatever you do ♥


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Sapphiress said:


> Hello, I was a member of this forum some years ago and I've been finding answers and an incredible amount of information since. I am just trying to present a main point here, but forgive the chaotic or excessive way I did it. I am glad to clarify anything, elaborate, or answer unrelated questions.


Sounds good!



> What it comes down to, is the parasitic toxic plagueyard infestation in you.


What kind of parasites are we talking about? And toxins?



> in a nutshell  We're not delusional and this fear and control does come from somewhere. The poisons in the forms of toxic chemicals and gmos (almost all the food, injected with bacteria that makes pests' guts explode) and other artificial abominations of nature are the main problems.


Ah and here we go. I see the wealth of information you've found has mislead you into believing something that is not true. Permit me to demonstrate why your foray has led you to believe in false ideas.

First, consider the realms of biology and chemistry, two highly relevant topics. Ask yourself, before you consider anything else, how much do you know about the basics of these subjects? Can you balance chemical equations? Have you done Chemistry experiments in a laboratory and seen firsthand proof of turning one substance into another? Have you studied bacteria under a microscope?

Could you tell me about DNA transcription and replication? What about cell organelles? Can you name them and their function? What is an oxidation reaction? What two chemicals, when mixed, produce a salt? Can you read a periodic table and tell me what the orbitals of any element is?

These are all questions you should be able answer as simple basics of what you're diving into before you should presume to know anything about what you eat. You're diving into a highly advanced and complex topic that cannot be possibly summed up simply. And all of this knowledge is at your fingertips and if at any moment you believe isn't true, at your discretion to test yourself with your own experiments under your own controlled conditions.

Now then, I'll continue. Would it surprise you to learn that caffeine, a widely consumed beverage, is in fact an insecticide?



> As are prescription OR over the counter medications. They are evil, and they are designed that way! I could elaborate and barrage you guys with links but I will supply more specifics just if requested so I don't get more carried away.


Now we are venturing into even more troubling grounds. As someone who has studied medicine extensively I couldn't not even possibly begin to comprehend it in its entirety, nor anyone, for that matter, but I know enough to know that your overgeneralized statement is a symptom of a lack of understanding.

There is an entire class of psychoactive drugs without harmful side effects. Completely serious. And while I will agree with you some issues regarded pharmaceutical companies and drugs, it doesn't mean I agree with your reasoning (not that this is a matter of opinion).

Let me ask a simple pharmaceutical question. What happens if you take ibuprofen and aspirin together?



> -- poisons in food --


What poisons, specifically?



> We need to detoxify this gigantic mess in us, most people have more than one kind of parasite and bacteria and other unsavory guests, because living a fake life away from nature and not putting real nature in you or giving your body all the meager nutrients it requires creates an environment where mold and acid and manipulative creatures live.


I'm sorry you're losing me here and not making a whole lot of sense. You realize that the bacteria living inside you outnumber your own cells, right?



> Now don't get freaked out, because you've already been freaked out. It's time to get clued in. And just start healing yourself and taking care of yourself as nature/God intended.


Oh dear.

So if we're going to start using these arguments then here's some. Nature also gave us cancer and ebola. The sooner you accept that nature is just something that exists rather than some mysterious force that means well for all creatures, the easier it will be for you to truly live healthfully.

Believe me that your cells do not have beliefs, hopes, or expectations. They are not Christian, Muslim, or Hindu. They don't get angry or frustrated. They're units that operate in a highly complicated and mechanical way.



> It depends on the person and life and luck I guess (just a little bit of luck, but it's been scientifically proven we can change our dna with just our thoughts


Careful throwing around statements like this.



> and in addition to that the human body remakes almost its entire self in less than 8 months, so to think someone is doomed or permanently a certain way is totally asinine, we just need to restore ourselves to homeostasis to deal with the imbalances because no disease or disorder exists in human homeostatic perfection.


This is the most true thing you've said so far but still factually incorrect. There's a fluid in your eye, for instance, does not replenish itself. Enamel is another thing that doesn't grow back.



> Look at what our bodies survived through already, wow we are magic..


Only to those that don't understand it. It's science which is perfectly rational. Every process you see is able to be explained by you, if you put in the effort to understand it.



> The whole body is designed to heal, from the fingertips to the toetips with reflexology to all sorts of acupressure and other interesting points all over the body.


It heals, yes, but not entirely. If you chop off a limb it won't grow back (but lizards can do this!). But curiously humans have an inactive gene which gives us this ability, but it has its trade-offs (explaining why it's inactive).



> Our sense are meant to heal, aromatherapy, chromotherapy, emdr, many kinds of music and sound therapies, it's rather ridiculous once you learn about all the techniques and phenomena already proven.


If they worked we would be using them in hospitals. Unfortunately they're not terribly effective or completely ineffective. It would be fantastic if it were so simple, but it's not.



> There is this one acupressure/affirmation technique Emotional Freedom Technique (I saw a post about it from years ago and this guy outright lied about it not working but it's been proven in tons of studies,


Have you personally witnessed it working? And which studies, specifically?



> Wikipedia lies about it too, because the Mainstream is corrupted on purpose) that deserves mentioning too. Even just being in nature, and listening to nature, are plain fact healing and very beneficial for us.


You're starting to scare me here.



> -- about parasites --


First, believe me when I say that eating better will not help rid you of parasites (it can be quite the opposite). All those delicious nutrients you're eating are great for them. But when you say parasites and I say parasites and I can't help but feel we're talking about two different things.

And yes, there are parasites which can affect your brain. Toxoplasmosis comes to mind. But they don't really have a "mind of their own", it's more like they influence your mind to work different. This is because your mind is embodied in your brain and affecting your brain also affects how you think.



> -- about cow milk --


What's wrong with cow's milk? It's extremely nutritious.



> and I don't think we are supposed to eat murdered animals.


"Supposed to" isn't really a thing. We're very efficient omnivores capable of eating animal flesh. It's not necessary to be healthy, but did you know it's possible to survive on a completely carnivorous diet and be fantastically healthy for it? The more you know...

If you don't want to partake in the slaughtering of animals that's your prerogative, but claiming that all meat is unhealthful is something else entirely.



> at least you can't do this stuff while clearing out this crap with great success. fruits, vegetables, nuts, seeds, herbs, spices, and so on are the wonders of life and the kitchen anyway really.


Yeah, if you can eat enough of it it's plenty great for you. Won't cure depression or anxiety though, let's be perfectly clear about that. There's an entire forum of people here who can attest to that.



> You need nontoxic water too, almost all tap water is toxic and all plastic bottled water is toxic also.


Do you know which chemical is responsible for that found in which kinds of plastic? Let's see how educated you actually are.



> Organic is important because it is just supposed to mean without added poison. Non-organic is horrible stuff you don't even want to learn about..


Uh oh. That's a red flag. Do you know what organic means? Something tells me you weren't paying attention in HS chemistry.



> if you do though stay away from Mainstream sources for any research, it's all lies with them.


So anything that disagrees with you is a lie? I can see that the defense mechanisms are in full swing. This is what's frightening. You cling to what you think is true without truly evaluating it.



> -- about kidneys--


Explain to me what the basic component of the kidney is.

---

I see that you mean well but you seem largely uneducated and ignorant about which you speak. That's why I've asked basic questions to evaluate your competency so I know which level to approach you on.

(I had to snip out some quotes because of max character limit).


----------



## Sapphiress (Jun 15, 2010)

Sacrieur I almost appreciate your passive-aggressive attempt at a response, but people like you are the exact reason I didn't want to post on this condemned forum. It would be unfair for me to read every last word you said because you clearly didn't research anything I said, you just cast your mainstream moron spell on it all and think that you somehow make sense because you put "mainstream science" on it, or you ignored the real science and facts behind the things I've said.

It's disgusting that you know half that crap you said but can't figure out that we're nature and need nature to live. and you can't get out of your bum or head long enough to do the actual research if common sense isn't working for you.

Or you can't figure out that spraying a bunch of poison on food that was injected with gut exploding bacteria is not good for us? They're murdering populations of bees and lots of other little creatures and wildlife. Not just with that, but the gmos are destroying the world.

If you're not even willing to do the research yourself of the stuff you're lying about then stop posting on my thread. I even have a 10+ page research paper I tried to cover such a topic of health and wellbeing on. not possible to fit everything in there cohesively but I tried to paint an overall picture of the body, mind, spirit, heart connection and the traumatizing reality of the toxic mainstream supply. It's really not a secret.

What I say is just plain fact, and you will NEVER find a diseased or disorder suffering person who is properly nourished and not poisoned. NEVER, and any person that does have a disease or disorder 100% you can find that they are poisoned and malnourished. This is just basic fact, and so is the reality that almost everyone is malnourished and poisoned, and most people are poisoning themselves further still, you obviously one of them Sacrieur since you don't understand your own nature and don't even want to try.

You're so shill cliche requesting all this ridiculous information that nobody except highly paid professionals with high-tech labs at their disposal have or create. but if you asked the right source (I hear Google's got some pretty nice connections, but again stay away from the mainstream fraud.. or wait tell me you trust the government and news?) instead of me like a deliberate pest then you might have your answers already. what is it that you want to know?* How does it not make sense to you that human beings are not supposed to be mutant zombie robot aliens?
*

I've seen endless studies to back up what I say. Your "nice try but you suck at research" critique is reflected back at you, and you're the one stuck in the mainstream trap and still believe the sick lies they tell you. I know what real research and simple facts look like. I've written multiple research papers about general healing and sickening and about the hoax of cancer too. I understand it very well so I just wish you didn't waste your time trying to undermine what you can see for yourself if you get over your loyalty to evil villains and the mainstream toxic plagueground they set up for you (yes as above so below so within type of deal) I have probably over a thousand bookmarks saved and endless other sources I've used and am familiar with, and I know how to do actual research. Your inability to does not negate the simple fact that anyone including you can verify or realize yourself with a little less loyalty and stockholm syndrome to your brainwashers and poisoning captors.

The things that are being done to us are out in the open. You are trained to not really care, or have access to your most basic critical thinking skills to observe or see through the matrix around you. I didn't like using the word matrix at first, but it really makes sense because the mainstream toxic world is not the real one, it's fake crap they put over it, just like that fake slow death churning inside of us.. probably especially you Sacrieur, you know they can control the brain pretty easily?

I feel sad that I have to explain this, but for anyone reading this who was almost about to go eat a fruit salad of random berries on bushes found in your neighborhood, I did not say that any thing from nature is made for our consumption. That is also a simple common sense fact that I was hoping we could both recognize as such Sacrieur but I guess you don't work that way. Humans are made to consume certain things. murdered animals not really one of them, there are plenty of studies illustrating how toxic meat is for humans, and that is not even including all the extra poisoning they do to them and the reality of literally eating a murder.. hello?? even when I was not a vegetarian I still understood this simple reality and repercussions. The last time I dug up a couple dozen studies for someone like yourself though they didn't even bother looking at them, and you didn't bother looking at a single fact available to confirm what I say so that and your mainstream script leads me to believe that I should not waste my time doing it for you either. If you want to see these simple realities then you can, but if you can't that does not mean your own blindness means the world is dark 

*Sigh* this is so exhausting.. this is why I live a life of truth and honor my soul.. If you ask me for evidence that it is in my power to produce I am willing to link you to some of the many sources (mainstream and more obscure alike) that back up what I say. but you have to quit being all shilly and silly. I don't think you actually want to learn, which is unfortunately not surprising because realizing that you've been deliberately poisoned and kept from your true self is not an easy reality to face. And then you have the state of the world and how many others are casualties of the systems in place.. It is tough but we are here in this life for a reason.. and I can pretty safely assume that your life purpose is not to rot on this forum naysaying any important truth that falls in your lap. You're clearly sick. but you can get better.. Now everyone thinks they can handle the truth, but for me it was so liberating, and now that I know my traps I feel more free than ever, but still I have to work to fully escape. I am going to heal myself with many many things and then I am going to try my hand at saving the world. I am going to spread this important kind of information all over on brightly colored paper so people can't ignore it anymore. I just thought that I would be nice and let this forum know how to finally save themselves, if anyone is actually interested..  I don't need anyone to accompany me on my journey, I already have way too many people clammoring for my time. I have hundreds of unread messages on facebook but I decided to come to this forum to share this information instead of doing one of the other things on my to-do list that I had to make into my bucket-list. The forum came up as I was researching things, I often have 20 or 30 tabs open learning while talking to people who also know how to verify real fact, and not get lost in mainstream propaganda or government corporate sponsored studies and false information provided by other nescient or duped people. If you don't believe something then you should probably have highlighted and right clicked to search google, instead of asking your own head, because you have no idea Sacrieur.


----------



## Sapphiress (Jun 15, 2010)

Not only is eating murdered animals toxic for your body, mind, heart, and soul, but it is also not even how we were set up. Our bodies are closer to fruitivores or herbivores than carnivores or omnivores. And the protein myth is rampant; many common non-animal foods are complete proteins and we get too much protein in most countries. I did not say that someone will always suffer from anxiety if they eat meat though, and there are "better" ways to eat murdered animals than others, but murdered animal meat is toxic to humans, and not at all necessary. If someone wants to really cleanse themselves out though you will have to quit eating animals and anything fake for at least a while. Trust me, you don't miss eating cruelly tortured lost soul animals or their products when you stop believing such an evil practice should be a thing.

http://michaelbluejay.com/veg/natural.html

A vegan or vegetarian needs to be mindful about their nutritional intake just like anyone though. We are taught the ABCs of vitamins and the importance of the human diet when we are in grade school, but we're somehow taught in society to make a disconnect.

I mean Sacrieur, being as erudite as you attempt, you do remember or realize the ABCs of nutrients right? So how much vitamin A and selenium is your diet providing you and from where? Is there extra poison you're consuming that is interfering with your vitamin A or selenium assimilation or distribution? What about your essential fatty acids? Are you also consuming rancid fats that oxidize and compromise your other cells? What about the irradiation and fumigation they do to your food before you eat it? What effect does that have? Have you ever compared real organic garlic to conventional pesticide laden gassed garlic? They taste different and have totally different effects on the body. Did you know that the U.S. or other places have laws that make food be poisoned before it hits store shelves? At least most non-organic food is part of some twisted horrible horror story.. it is deep, but shallow too, and the simple solution is to know what you put in and on your body and make sure it comes from as close to nature as you can. Give me almost any mainstream product and we can research what it really contains, do you ever read ingredient lists or wonder what this psychotic stuff you're putting into your body is??

What about the fluoridation of the water? Do you ignore that simple fact too? If nothing else had an averse effect on everyone, the toxic waste added to the water is. You can't produce me a single untroubled person who is not poisoned and malnourished anyways though. Though for the record I mean poisoned and malnourished physically, mentally, emotionally, intellectually, and spiritually, etc. but pretty much every person is going to have physical affliction at the forefront. We are whole people though, of nature, and we need nature to live and thrive. It is love. The more (compatible) nature we get in us and around us the healthier we will become. The more fake poison we get out of us and away from us the healthier we become! Just look at any product in your house.. it's poison. 

I'm sorry I didn't mean to go on so much more lol it's just I know this stuff like the back of my hand because it is the reality I've uncovered and anyone can and thensome. I know miles of related information and it took me years to come to the conclusions I have. It took me books and hundreds of articles and videos and conversations to learn what I know and understand now. And my main purpose in life is to live creatively and beautifully and artistically, I would rather be playing with colors and glitter than dedicating my life to research and these startling facts. But I see the suffering going on around the world. I use Facebook as a tool to spread the truth and awareness and learn with others, and of course for some of that creative beauty philosophy stuff as well. What have you spent your time learning about and doing? You're still living in mainstream psychosis hell.. it sucks and is a sick place to be, and not somewhere that you have to. Prescription pills, especially psych pills, are impurely evil. They and all this toxic food and everything is meant to be evil and to trap and suck the soul out of people.. Believe it or not there are people puppeteering the things that are going on, and they feed off of the negative energy. The United States is used as the center stage. Did you know that there's a company that has an office in the Ronald Reagan building called ISIS? Well actually they changed their name to SIS, but only on SOME of the pages of their website, and some pages even have both SIS and ISIS. This company's description sounds almost exactly like what the "terrorist group ISIS" does!! Did you think about the name Isis? From Ancient Egypt? Remember our dollar bill? With an Egyptian pyramid and an eye on it? That eye is Horus, who is Isis' son. They do this stuff on purpose and out in the open, all of it if you look lol, so keep thinking poison is good for you and be a slave to these villains as you make it way too easy.. and sadly you probably fool other lesser thinking minds into falling for your crap too.. Did you see Katy Perry's Dark Horse video? More Egyptian lore that they love.. and they sacrifice Akhenaton in it and put his head on a puppy, guess what, the puppy person head dog looks just like Obama! And they have Madonna dressing as Baphomet, etc.. this stuff is all on purpose if you look. I can't even make it up lol.. do a simple google search for anything related and you'll see it's practically a cult set in place already. So search google for "ISIS + Washington DC" and you'll find this public Isis page. The link of the website still says Isis, and it's interesting that there's this public page but if you try to edit the link to get rid of some of the stuff at the end it asks you for a password. The way the villains running the show operate it would Not be a surprise if they had their ISIS headquarter site right there! I mean one of the pics on this reputable company's website is a group of guys in suits with their eyes blacked out! Lol they are ridiculous with what they do, and I probably shouldn't have mentioned all this extra stuff, but I wanted to point out that if you look the massive web of lies and control over us is very calculated and there for you to see if you open your eyes and mind. And heart because you need to understand that these are games essentially and we have the power to overcome them. Humans are very powerful, much more than we know physically, mentally, emotionally, and definitely spiritual or in psychic realms. They dumb us down and poison and malnourish us on purpose so that we don't realize what we are and can do. but it is brilliant, and so is nature, and nature is how we get to know ourselves because we are nature ♥ The real most powerful thing IS love and that divine energy. It is stronger than poison and evil villains.. and we all have it endlessly inside of us. But it is hurt and suppressed by the mainstream toxicity and infestations.. so that is why we have to detoxify and renourish ourselves. Life is supposed to be beautiful, not suck.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

I think nutrition can have an extreme effect on well being and quality of life, but that said, I see hundreds of people who have full time jobs, partners, children, friends, a social life, holidays, pets, etc etc etc and they can keep it all going and keep a smile on their face despite NEVER eating vegetables or fruit AT ALL. Often their main meal consists of cola, chocolate and crisps from a vending machine. 

There were entire generations prior to the current one that brought up huge families with appalling nutrition because they were all so poor, and a lot of money would have been spent getting dead drunk. These malnourished drunken waifs built the modern world. 

Like I say I think nutrition is very important and I can see a huge difference between the people I see in areas where they eat well compared to deprived areas, but there always has to be moderation to this thinking as well. For thousands of years humans would have been drinking out of dirty puddles and eating dead animals that had been lying around covered in flies for days, thats the other side of this equation.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

killahwail said:


> Many people know of the dangers of the food groups they consume, but due to their limited budgets, they survive on canned goods and mr. noodles/kraft. *If they had the resources, I am willing to bet they would go to fancy restaurants all day, everyday.* Who doesn't want top notch meals with top notch ingredients. Once upon a time as a struggling student, just settling the hunger for a month was the goal. There sometimes wasn't enough for all the fancy superfruits.


You reckon? I get a lot of outrage from people over the weird **** I eat xD Plebs are very suspicious of anything that isn't deep fried or covered in syrup (or both)


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

damn Sapphiress!

great research, and thank you for posting! there's quite a bit that i can take away from this.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Stop PREACHING and stop telling people what to do.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Sapphiress said:


> Sacrieur I almost appreciate your passive-aggressive attempt at a response, but people like you are the exact reason I didn't want to post on this condemned forum. It would be unfair for me to read every last word you said because you clearly didn't research anything I said, you just cast your mainstream moron spell on it all and think that you somehow make sense because you put "mainstream science" on it, or you ignored the real science and facts behind the things I've said.


You obviously don't know me very well. I have a reputation for being well informed. I'm sorry if my attempt help failed, but it's difficult to explain calculus to someone who did not even learn algebra. Parading around ignorance like you actually know what you're talking about won't win you points. I'm not lying, you're horribly misinformed on a number of things.



Sapphiress said:


> I mean Sacrieur, being as erudite as you attempt, you do remember or realize the ABCs of nutrients right?


Of course, it would be a hypocrite of me not to.



> So how much vitamin A and selenium is your diet providing you and from where?


I don't really pay attention to it, no. If you're going to argue I'm suffering from selenium toxicity or deficiency you'd be wrong.



> Is there extra poison you're consuming that is interfering with your vitamin A or selenium assimilation or distribution?


Water, I guess, you know that does buffer absorption.



> What about your essential fatty acids?


Yes, I get plenty of healthy fats, especially since I'm so fond of fish :3



> Are you also consuming rancid fats that oxidize and compromise your other cells?


Do you know what oxidation is?



> What about the irradiation and fumigation they do to your food before you eat it? What effect does that have? Have you ever compared real organic garlic to conventional pesticide laden gassed garlic? They taste different and have totally different effects on the body.


I'll explain to you what organic means. It means it's a substance that contains carbon. And then farmers and corporations slap a nice pretty green "organic" sticker on it for using chemicals that happen to be organic chemicals so people will pay two to three times as much for it. I wash my vegetables like any sensible person would do and as for there actually being a difference, I recall a study done in Europe that demonstrated there really wasn't much.

Unless you believe that the dictionaries are in on this big conspiracy.



> Did you know that the U.S. or other places have laws that make food be poisoned before it hits store shelves? At least most non-organic food is part of some twisted horrible horror story.. it is deep, but shallow too, and the simple solution is to know what you put in and on your body and make sure it comes from as close to nature as you can. Give me almost any mainstream product and we can research what it really contains, do you ever read ingredient lists or wonder what this psychotic stuff you're putting into your body is??


Like rBST? You'll find I'm enlightened, not ignorant.



> What about the fluoridation of the water? Do you ignore that simple fact too? If nothing else had an averse effect on everyone, the toxic waste added to the water is. You can't produce me a single untroubled person who is not poisoned and malnourished anyways though.


"Natural" sources of water can have widely varying levels of fluoridation. Of course they put fluoride in your water because of your teeth, but there's little evidence to show it actually has any effect on tooth remineralization. The last I read on it was some argument about it getting into your saliva but of course that's totally bogus.

There is a condition called fluorosis that can occur from drinking too much fluoride. Usually from unregulated sources combined with consumption of dental products.



> Though for the record I mean poisoned and malnourished physically, mentally, emotionally, intellectually, and spiritually, etc. but pretty much every person is going to have physical affliction at the forefront. We are whole people though, of nature, and we need nature to live and thrive. It is love. The more (compatible) nature we get in us and around us the healthier we will become. The more fake poison we get out of us and away from us the healthier we become! Just look at any product in your house.. it's poison.


You couldn't even answer my simple questions about science. You label it "mainstream" science. Do you even know how you're able to type this right now? The same science you rely on every day you denounce as being "lies". That's truly repulsive and hypocritical. You're welcome to go live with the Amish, though.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

killahwail said:


> Yea same. People comment on me eating fast food sometimes. Like when I'm starving, nothing would satisfy me more than a plate of *Iranian food with lamb and beef and all the flavored vegetables (special middle eastern salad dressings)*, but that shyte is like $20. DOn't have enough to eat that twice daily for the rest of my life. If I'm starving, carrots and lettuce and beans just don;t do the trick. So yea I'll grab fast food here and there. It's poison. I KNOW>
> 
> Days like this I really wish I had started my own restaurant. Hire the top notch Iranian chefs, and never worry about this subject.
> 
> This is depressing........well back to youtube to forget my woes


that sounds great! yeah people freak out at my tubs of veg and herbs and weird fried cheese :3


----------



## dadadoom (Nov 14, 2013)

Sacrieur is, as I sensed earlier... something the mods would not let me write for "bigotry", but yeah.

Another guardian of the establishment, a traitor to actual progress.

Damn I feel so frustrated I cannot say what I want to say! Censorship, you castrating experience!


----------



## Sapphiress (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi! I started writing this right after my other posts but I got sidetracked in other tabs and then I actually let real life get in the way (I rarely do lol) So I will post this now and then reply to some of the lovely posts in here.


I just wanted to share the research paper I wrote because if there are questions about some of the stuff I said the answers *might* be in the paper already, and you can understand more my understanding of these certain things. I took the citations out to make it more readable but I could track down a different version if you want, and I will include the sources at the end. I have to paste my paper in a few different posts since it is so long though






A majority of the population is attempting to deal with stress in inadequate ways and a large number subsequently suffer from psychological and physical disorders. Mainstream society primarily caters to this discord rather than provide the tools necessary to stifle and extinguish it. People generally believe that various restrictions and poisoning the body with chemicals are the solution while this proves to exacerbate the problem and is frequently the sole cause of them. Beside pharmaceutical intervention, most of the public product, food, and water supply is tainted with chemicals and abominations of nature. It is clear that physical, mental, emotional, and spiritual health and well-being are inexorably intertwined. As there are many ways to harm, there are also many ways to heal. The best way to deal with stress and prevent disorder is a multifaceted approach incorporating various techniques to support the physical, mental, emotional, and spiritual. The objective is to engage in nourishing activities and habits while abstaining from toxic ones. The main issue we face today is nescience of this important formula and the means to accomplish it, which are primarily found in nature and within ourselves.

The physical is the foundational element thus the first place we look at to address any issues, as it should be. When the physical body is properly cared for it is capable of magnificent feats and offers heightened support in the other areas as well. An unwell person visiting a modern day physician is rarely offered any real help and the most common solutions nowadays are prescription pills, whether they be antibiotic, anti-inflammatory, antidepressant, or analgesic. None of these seemingly convenient pills provide the body with what it really needs, and they generally cause more problems. Many nutrients are directly related to the body and brain’s ability to deal with stressful situations and it is easy to venture that most of the population is deprived of the nutrition they need to support the nervous system, endocrine system, and other bodily components involved with stress management. The brain is made up of mostly fat, therefore it is a necessary component of our diet, but fat has been demonized in society. Fat is also important to the nerve cells of the body with the protective covering called myelin being comprised of about 70% according to Heller in the book “Get Smart”. Differentiation between healthy and unhealthy fats is only being addressed very recently but it is still far from common knowledge while confusion continues to surround the concept. Healthy fats such as omega-3 fatty acids are integral to the functioning of the brain while the more prevalent fats like trans-fatty acids and certain saturated fats are damaging, directly inhibiting brain ability. Oxygen and the role iron plays in its presence with red blood cells is also important to brain function, but it goes further than that with iron concentrated in a specific part of the brain called the reticular activating system, which may very well be home of the on/off switch of the brain controlling alertness. The B vitamins are also pivotal with deficiencies resulting in a number of conditions including memory loss, disorientation, and depression. In the book Alternative Cures That Really Work authors Fox and Hoffman contend that studies show that omega-3 fatty acids are extremely useful for treating rheumatoid arthritis, high cholesterol, and high blood pressure which calcium and magnesium also play an important role in quashing. Along with omega-3 fatty acids the B vitamins are pivotal in treating coronary heart disease. It is not a wonder nature’s helpers have a hand in reversing disease since disease doesn’t exist in the presence of homeostasis, or the body’s natural balance of health.

There is another case of nutritional supplementation that bears worth mentioning from another book called The complete Guide to Your Emotions & Health. Padus details an exciting case where a seven year old boy referred to as G.S. was severely retarded and in diapers unable to speak or walk, with an IQ estimated at 25 to 30. A research professor of a university, Dr. Ruth Harrell, had the boy's blood and tissue analyzed and developed a specific nutritional supplementation program based on the results. After a short period of time G.S. started to talk and was learning to read and write. By the time he was nine years old he was in an ordinary elementary school, active socially, and even advanced in arithmetic. A boy that was once considered a lost cause “rode a bicycle and skateboard, played ball, played a flute, and had an I.Q. of about 90” only two short years later. The results were miraculous, but it is not an isolated incident. In another study of eight schizophrenic patients, Dr. Hoffer administered niacin and they immediately improved. Fifteen years later they were all well and still taking niacin. This study was initially began in 1952, imagine what could be accomplished if this successful course of action was the standard treatment instead of psychiatric prescriptions which do not really solve problems. Often they cause more, such as serious ones like tardive dyskinesia which is characterized by uncontrollable twitching and disfiguration. To this day it's still presented as something of a mystery, but decades ago the truth was already established that supplementation offers relief. At a mental health center in New York that treated more than 10,000 patients over a decade with vitamin therapy, zero of them developed TD while many given the protocol treatment of psychiatric pills are afflicted with it, in addition to other symptoms and disorders. A more recent article reporting Harvard research further paints the picture of poisoning resulting in disorders. At Massreport.com in the article 'Researchers at Harvard Reveal 10 Toxins that are Causing ADHD, Autism' it's shared that “these chemicals are not just carcinogens that lead to cancer in adult humans, these chemicals also lead to neurological changes in children that drastically change their lives. The researchers say that the neurotoxicants “contribute to a “silent pandemic” of neurobehavioral deficits that is eroding intelligence, disrupting behaviors, and damaging societies.” The chemicals in question are methylmercury found in vaccines, fluoride which is literally toxic waste being added to our home water supplies, and pesticides sprayed on our produce to mention three of the most commonly exposed to. Among the disorders these chemicals are being accused of causing are ADHD, autism, conduct disorder, and dyslexia. These are not the only disorders “being proven by researchers all over the world to actually stem from the environment and toxins that interrupt the healthy development of children.” Clearly from this sampling of startling information it can be garnered that many mental disorders are directly the result of malnutrition and poisoning.


----------



## Sapphiress (Jun 15, 2010)

Cancer is an alleged disease that is taking a lot more from society than just the lives of its victims. However, upon examination it seems that cancer like many modern diseases is actually a result of malnourishment and pervasive poisoning. Most cancers have been linked to subpar lifestyle factors. In Gary Null's 'Complete Encyclopedia of Natural Healing' he attributes it to “modern farming and food industry practices such as the introduction of pesticides, fertilizers and antibiotics have been diagnosed as a culprit in a majority of cancer cases along with processed meats, caffeinated tea and coffee, soft drinks, liquor, tobacco, meat, white sugar, white flour and margarine.” Despite mainstream consensus, many things are reported and proven to combat cancer. Once stating that nutrition had little to do with cancer, mainstream cancer and governmental institutes are being forced to change their tune as more and more information is entering the public arena making the truth unavoidable and undeniable. According to the American Institute for Cancer Research website, many foods have been found to have adequate scientific data supporting their cancer fighting properties: acai and other berries, apples, broccoli and other cruciferous vegetables, cherries, carrots, chili peppers, citrus fruits, cranberries, flaxseed, garlic, grapes, grapefruit, kale, legumes, mushrooms, nuts, onions, papayas, pomegranates, soy, spinach, squash, strawberries, sweet potatoes, tomatoes, vegetables of the leafy green variety, walnuts, watermelon and other melons. The institute's own data basically confirms that broccoli is a more effective treatment than the commonly prescribed and supported methods. Despite this the conclusive recommendations for treatment remain the tried and died methods of chemotherapy, radiation, surgery, and prescription pills. Coughing up blood, loss of taste, nausea, nerve damage, anemia, lowered brain activity, vomiting, cancer, infertility, serious infection, baldness, depression, uncontrollable urination, dental damage, chills, sweating, anxiety, lost body tissue or organs, immune suppression, trouble breathing, and impotence are some of the associated side effects with conventional cancer treatment according to the American Cancer Society website. The cancer industry is a $200 billion a year business and some of its budget is allocated to smear natural therapies and promote their poisonous ones by any means necessary. Oncology is the only remaining medical profession that is still legally allowed to profit off of the drugs prescribed. While polling indicates more than 90% of oncologists would refuse chemotherapy treatment for themselves, three quarters of patients are directed to get injected with the deadly poison. AstraZeneca one of the leading prescription drug companies, has been fined hundreds of millions of dollars for still illegally bribing doctors into recommending their prostate drug, which studies show physicians overwhelmingly oblige. Nutrition's role in cancer is apparent but instead of all doctors endorsing detoxifying nutritive diets, hospital food leaves a lot to be desired, and many oncologists reward their poison recipients with candy, which contains sugar and the chemicals also clearly linked to causing cancer. They even go as far as to admonish patients trying to increase their antioxidant consumption because it may protect the cells the conventional treatment is trying to kill according to Luisa at Natural News in the article 'Exposing the fraud and mythology of conventional cancer treatments.'

It is also common practice to minimalize the role of man-made factors contributing to cancer. Countless studies have confirmed an ever growing list of carcinogens most people are exposed to every day and in almost every mainstream product. Some of the common culprits are processed and artificial food and beverage, plastic packaging, tap water, pharmaceutical drugs along with otc medications such as aspirin, wireless technology, 'dirty' electricity, radiation from x-rays, mammograms and other diagnostic machinery, vaccines, chemicals in personal care products such as soap, lotions including sunscreen, deodorant, hair products, toothpaste, makeup, household cleaning products, daily stress, lack of sunshine, poor sleep, obesity and lack of exercise as Dr. Mercola puts it in 'Cancer, A Man-Made Disease'. Fortunately most of the products and food mentioned have healthy alternative options made by smaller more conscientious companies but one must seek them out. Most of the big companies are faceless and blameless and careless, in cahoots with the government that lets them fill their products with cheap poisons and easy processing. The most important thing is to stay as close as possible to nature.

What we put in and on our bodies is not the only important physical factor for health. It is well established that exercise offers a relief from a number of physical and mental issues, but stimulating the human body in other ways is also proving to be promising. Touch is an integral component of human health and nurturing. Incredibly it turns out that the roots of surgery dating to ancient Greece had nothing to do with weaponry and barbaric slicing or robbing of bodily organs and tissues. The origin of the word surgeon comes from kheirourgos, who actually used their palms and fingers for healing, not knives. In the book 'touch' Field also discusses about other stimulative practices such as yoga and tai chi proving beneficial and it is not surprising that ancient practices focused on giving the body positive attention. A seemingly never-ending list of conditions are offered relief through massage therapy, including autism, ptsd, anorexia, dermatitis, addiction, fibromyalgia, arthritis, HIV, depression, cerebral palsy, cancer, asthma, immune disorders, and down's syndrome. Massage and physical touch play a role in adult development but it starts from birth while a newborn baby benefits from massage, birthing and new mothers also do. Pain, stress, depression, anxiety, and other complications are lessened while bonding and positive feelings are heightened. Physical contact between mother and baby is even reported to result in higher Iqs and language skills for the child. Other countries recognize the importance of this physical relationship, but in the United States touch is generally surrounded by stigma and even a new mother is deprived of her child immediately with troubling implications and tendencies that follow throughout the rest of life.

There are a host of other touch therapies gaining recognition and many of them have energetic and spiritual undertones as well, the bowen technique, acupuncture, and reiki being a few examples. A body of information about another amazing healing technique called Emotional Freedom Technique is emerging, but considering its benefits, not fast enough. Emotional Freedom Technique, or EFT, can basely be summed up as tapping on meridian acupuncture points with the fingers while reciting affirmations aloud or in the head. There is a website stressproject.org dedicated to the healing of U.S. soldiers affected by post traumatic stress disorder with great success using EFT, but this miraculous technique still gains no spotlight from the mainstream medical complex or media. A person visiting Wikipedia for an explanation will be unjustly forced to conclude that EFT has no efficacy despite astounding evidence precisely to the contrary. Thankfully, perhaps to a petition collecting more then 10,000 signatures for Wikipedia to stop ignoring sound science and studies, essentially “cock blocking” non-mainstream medicine evidence, a new organization held online Integrative Studies Historical Archive and Repository (ISHAR) is being formed to address the bias. It will soon publish an online encyclopedia with over 500,000 entries and provide over 25,000 qualified sources encompassing integrative health, theory, and cultural fields. EFT is not recognized by the main establishment but multiple articles and studies have been published about it in prominent medical journals, including in the journal of the American Psychology Association concluding that “review of current evidence revealed that the use of acupoint stimulation in treating psychological disorders has been examined in a number of studies that met accepted scientific standards. These studies have consistently demonstrated strong effect sizes and other positive statistical results that far exceed chance after relatively few treatment sessions. Investigations in more than a dozen countries by independent research teams have all produced similar results.” But there is no official acknowledgement from the APA despite this and numerous studies which starkly showcase the technique's ability to successfully treat a multitude of issues varying from fibromyalgia to phobias, depression,emotional distress, psoriasis, food cravings, and poor athletic performance. It is interesting to speculate what it is that occurs when administering EFT for sports performance. In a pair of studies for basketball and soccer, in 'Acupoint stimulation in treating psychological disorders: Evidence of efficacy.' Feinstein shares that there were notably significant improvements in goal kicks and free throw percentage after only 15 minute sessions of EFT, but no significant improvement in the groups that received instructional or inspirational talks from their coaches. In a larger study of 5,000 anxiety patients over a 5 ½ year period based in South America, EFT was tested against the psychotherapy standard of cognitive behavioral therapy and medication. With an average of three sessions, 90% of EFT patients improved, over three-quarters reporting complete relief, compared to about fifteen CBT sessions improving 63% of patients, about 50% claiming completely.


----------



## Sapphiress (Jun 15, 2010)

While EFT is a remarkable healing technique superior to many, it is still just one of many amazing healing modalities that deserve the limelight but instead get slimed by the gatekeepers of mainstream society.

Touch is not the only of the five main senses that offers healing potential. It could be argued that all the senses along with the entire body and brain are rich with possibilities of this nature. Aromatherapy is one way to heal using the sense of smell, while it can also be used for something like aversion therapy for abstaining from something such as cigarettes or alcohol. Most everyone loves listening to music but few know that scientific data confirms the magical properties of sound. Echo and reverberation factors determine how relaxing music is as lengthy ones trigger the release of endorphins. Apparently the Pyramids, Taj Mahal, and gothic cathedrals are built specifically with this fact in mind according to Padus. In 'A Comprehensive Review of the Psychological Effects of Brainwave Entrainment' Huang states that binaural beats and isochronic tones have been developed for specific healing purposes, and another variation that may also involve light play is called brainwave entrainment. Specific rhythms and frequencies are used to treat people suffering from cognitive or behavioral problems, pain, pms, migraines and more. Using the sense of sight, color therapy and light have a great impact on mood and wellbeing. The color pink can even lower blood pressure and heart rate and is used with success in some detention and prison settings for calming down inmates. In another surprising case shared from Padus' book a little girl was losing her eyesight to cancerous tumors and was unsuccessfully operated on three times. Since the third time was not the charm a new, unconventional approach was attempted. The prescription was better nutrition, healing visualizations, several hours of natural sunlight daily, and her surroundings to be as blue and green as possible indoors. Remarkably just a few months later the little girl was tumor free and healthy. In a study specifically about light, rats given daylight stimulating lamps staved off cancer almost ten weeks longer than the other rats. Scenery of nature and other beautiful or interesting things also have a positive effect deeper than just aesthetics. Little is more rewarding than being the creator of the beauty or intrigue, which could explain why artistic pursuits have lasting impact. A couple studies focusing on the elderly and art classes do a good job illustrating this. Most of the subjects in the first test reported feeling more alive, active, in touch with those around them and at peace with themselves, with more than half reporting less illness than the previous year. In the second study a group of elderly were given oil painting classes for 18 weeks and were checked up on eleven years later. Only 38% of the control group who did not receive painting lessons survived compared to 67% of the art students still alive. All of the art students were still mentally active and alert but only 62% of the control group was, with 38% bedridden. Creative ability is one of the defining traits of humanity and it is only natural to honor and manifest with it. In a final notable study also featuring the elderly, from Time.com 'How Writing Heals Wounds - Of Both the Mind and Body' Szalavitz reports one group was asked to write about their most traumatic experience for 20 minutes each of three days and the other group was asked to write about something impersonal such as their plans for tomorrow. A skin sample was taken for other purposes and healing of the wound was monitored. By the eleventh day 76% of the trauma authors were fully healed, compared to just 42% of the control group. There are so many ways that our bodies and brains are designed to make living life easier and more fulfilling. Often one element can have dramatic impact, but combining them is almost literally the spice of life.

One can almost see a canvas reminiscent of the Garden of Eden (circa pre-apple) underlying life on Earth today. The potential is muddied by noxious polluters and proverbial wing clippers. The government mandates mass poisoning of the food and water supply and then sues parents for not wanting to give their children toxic chemotherapy to "solve" the problem. Researchers have found 62 million death certificates related to prescription drugs from 1976 to 2006 as reoprted at collective-evolution.com in the article 'Disturbing (But Amazing) Pictures Expose The Absurdities Of Modern Culture'. In the Journal of the American Medical Association in 'Is US Health Really the Best in the World?' Starfield shares that every year in the United States there are 12,000 deaths from unnecessary surgeries, 20,000 deaths from non-medication errors in hospitals, and 80,000 deaths from infections acquired in hospitals, which are actually curable with nature. Hundreds of thousands of people die from properly prescribed prescription and even over the counter medications. This means the medical system is the third leading cause of death in the United States behind heart disease and cancer, but it could be argued that the medical system is also a leading cause of cancer and heart disease. Whether intentional or just a very fancy fluke, the facts clearly display a skewed picture that offers a lot of hope and hidden potential right under our noses and behind or within our ears. Arguably the most advanced and capable country, it is somehow incompetent when it comes to simple matters of human health and poisoning. Which begs a peculiar question, if a vast majority of tax dollars and annual budget go to the defense department for war against people in other countries, how much of the tax dollars go to fund the war against its own people? As absurd as it might sound, the United States is actually one of the most oppressed countries, but it doesn't seem that outlandish when it's realized that the US is the active oppressor of countries worldwide. One thing that we still have that many other places don't is freedom of expression and discovery. It's possible to learn life changing information in a single trip to the library or even at home with the internet. People have potential and mostly good intentions but poisoning and malnourishment of any nature stifle humanity. Nobody is really happy when they are sick, but people seem to be willing to take care of each other less and less. The necessity of vitamins and nutrients is taught almost as early as the ABCs but growing up seems to make people forget what the body needs. Every human needs to be nurtured and nourished to live a decent and deserved life. This can be accomplished in so many ways, but first it requires opening of the mind and the eyes, and maybe a book.

References
Aicr.org. (2014). AICR's Foods that Fight Cancer | American Institute for Cancer Research (AICR). Retrieved 10 December 2014, from http://www.aicr.org/foods-that-fight-cancer
Feinstein, D. (2012). Acupoint stimulation in treating psychological disorders: Evidence of efficacy. Review of General Psychology, 16, 364-380. doi:10.1037/a0028602
Field, T. (2001). Touch. Cambridge, Mass.: MIT Press.
Heller, S. (2010). Get smart. Baltimore: Johns Hopkins University Press.
Hoffman, R., & Fox, B. (2006). Alternative Cures That Really Work. Holtzbrink Pub.
Huang, T., & Charyton, C. A COMPREHENSIVE REVIEW OF THE PSYCHOLOGICAL EFFECTS OF BRAINWAVE ENTRAINMENT. Retrieved December 15, 2014, from http://musicmefree.com/brainwave-study.pdf
ISHAR Online. (2014). Digital Library - ISHAR Online. Retrieved 11 December 2014, from http://isharonline.wpengine.com/digital-library/
Lenfestey, R. (2013). pagesepsitename%%. Rob Lenfestey. Retrieved 9 December 2014, from http://roblenfestey.com/gmo-blackli...to-trust-plus-new-app-to-trace-food-products/
Luisa, C. (2014). Exposing the fraud and mythology of conventional cancer treatments. NaturalNews. Retrieved 12 December 2014, from http://www.naturalnews.com/033847_chemotherapy_cancer_treatments.html
Mercola, J. (2014). Cancer, a Man-Made Disease | Causes and Prevention. Mercola.com. Retrieved 10 December 2014, from http://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...ent-mummies-appears-to-be-recent-disease.aspx
Padus, E. (1986). The complete guide to your emotions & your health. Emmaus, Pa.: Rodale Press.
Paniagua, J., & Naillon, B. (2014). Researchers at Harvard Reveal 10 Toxins that are Causing ADHD, Autism | Mass Report. Massreport.com. Retrieved 12 December 2014, from http://massreport.com/researchers-at-harvard-reveal-10-toxins-that-are-causing-adhd-autism/
Perlmutter, D., & Colman, C. (2005). The better brain book. New York, N.Y.: Riverhead Books.
Roberts, J. (2014, December 15). Disturbing (But Amazing) Pictures Expose The Absurdities Of Modern Culture. Retrieved December 15, 2014, from http://www.collective-evolution.com...ies-of-modern-culture-warning-graphic-images/
Starfield, B. (2000). Is US Health Really the Best in the World? Journal of the American Medical Association. Retrieved December 12, 2014, from http://jama.jamanetwork.com/article.aspx?articleid=192908
Szalavitz, M. How Writing Heals Wounds - Of Both the Mind and Body | TIME.com. Retrieved December 11, 2014, from http://healthland.time.com/2013/07/13/how-writing-heals-wounds-of-both-the-mind-and-body/
Treatments and Side Effects. (2014). Retrieved December 10, 2014, from http://www.cancer.org/treatment/treatmentsandsideeffects/index


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

dadadoom said:


> Sacrieur is, as I sensed earlier... something the mods would not let me write for "bigotry", but yeah.
> 
> Another guardian of the establishment, a traitor to actual progress.
> 
> Damn I feel so frustrated I cannot say what I want to say! Censorship, you castrating experience!


yep.. My mom used to always say.. If you don't have anything good to say about someone - you're probably not by yourself.

Well D., don't feel like the "Lone Ranger" on your opinion. Trust, you're not the only one. Every time he/she posts i'm sure there's a lot of "eye-rolling" going on behind a lot of screens.

I've learned to just scroll past any that person says and keep taking in much more edifying analysis.

i'm hoping that people can share more of their information without that silliness. It never fails that when someone posts some really interesting information - that person has to come on with that strange "Large and In Charge" attitude. It's so weird. and what's worse? it's.... meaningless.

Again, OP, keep sharing that information (with impressive references, no doubt).. a lot of us are learning a lot today.

Thanks.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow, these giant walls of text

-how
-about
-some
-bullet
-points
-summarizing
-the
-gigantic
-paragraphs?

Makes it easier to read and accessible to others who wouldn't spend half an hour reading all of it.

OP I see your main point that people can use a variety of approaches to improve their well-being, starting with nutrition. I agree there are toxic unhealthy substances out there to be avoided that decrease quality of life if consumed.

Problem is your whole approach comes off as a long winded unsubstantiated rant big on assumptions and short on any kind of factual basis or evidence to back it up.

If you shortened what you wrote dramatically and linked to actual medical studies with each fantastic claim you make that would help your cause a lot.


----------



## Sapphiress (Jun 15, 2010)

dadadoom said:


> Sacrieur is, as I sensed earlier... something the mods would not let me write for "bigotry", but yeah.
> 
> Another guardian of the establishment, a traitor to actual progress.
> 
> Damn I feel so frustrated I cannot say what I want to say! Censorship, you castrating experience!


Thank you very much for this. I want to but I am afraid it would be detrimental for me to reply to him individually anymore, but I do take the truth seriously and always want it to have its rightful place. I post a lot on Facebook about all sorts of these topics and more so I deal with a lot of shills and trolls lol it's awfully sad.. or just people who are resistant to waking up and helping themselves. A lot of tricks are played on us so it's hard to tell what is real and what is fake or what is real fake as a result of the fakeness. Either way I guess what's his name is fake and he can either wake up or fake up, what do we care

:b

Aww see I was stifled a lot on this forum the little time I spent here before, I can't believe I spent over 200 posts here even, but I think most of it I was waking up to the toxicity of drugs and power of nature so I was trying to share some of this stuff then. and suffocated and drowned by naysayers or those who don't realize the possibility because of the grim reaper moderation team breathing down their posts and other such characters in life and death of life. I saw one of the posts I made was about EFT, and EFT is a proven healing technique with incredible results. I see a guy who posted in my EFT thread tried to quote Wikipedia's lies and say it was all pseudoscience, but one can learn a lot more on the "Talk" sections of Wikipedia than the actual site, because there the people that are censored often have a voice, but not always so it's best to stay away from lying mainstream sources.

well here's some interesting information about the EFT which I also talked about in my paper.

'The tapping on the points on the body induces a mini-REM state in the brain. This re-organizes how we store and process information.

It can be shown with an EEG machine (which measures brainwaves) that brainwave patterns absolutely respond to the tapping.

While the rapid therapeutic shifts observed have led clinicians to ascribe its effects to shifts in "energy,"the following authors point out that there are biomedical and psychological processes that could explain the immediate relief of strong emotional memories.'

Many studies have been done about it for specific reasons but I will just include this link here for that and quote these results below of why it might be working

https://s3.amazonaws.com/eft-academ...sychological-and-Physiological-Conditions.pdf



'Increased regulation of sympathetic-parasympathetic interaction, and of the HPA hypothalamuspituitary-adrenal (Lane, 2006)

Decreased hyperarousal of the limbic system and other brain structures involved in the fight or flight response generated by exposure to trauma (Feinstein, 2008a)

Changes in the amygdala and anterior cingulate areas of the brain (Felmingham, et. al. 2006)

The semiconductive properties of the connective tissue on which the tapping points are located (Oschman, 2005)

Down-regulation and increased reuptake rates of cortisol and other stress hormones (Church, 2008d)

Increased expression of the stress-regulatory Immediate Early Genes (Church, 2007)'

http://www.social-anxiety-solutions.com/how-does-eft-work/


----------



## Sapphiress (Jun 15, 2010)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> yep.. My mom used to always say.. If you don't have anything good to say about someone - you're probably not by yourself.
> 
> - that person? it's.... meaningless.
> 
> ...


Thanks tons thinkstoomuch101 I like your style lol > I know right it is so meaningless.. as meaningless as the government's official stories. Even the government will tell you it doesn't trust itself. So these really could be government shills.. however there are many lies laid out in the mainstream so they are easy to eat up if you don't know you're in a trap where there are no true answers unless you know the official story is a lie.

Well the encouragement means a lot to me thank you kindly. If anyone non-shill (I have enough fraud friends on there I'm sure) wants to add me on Facebook pm me your name or link on there, or post in here if you don't care sharing it publicly. but I do post about some crazy stuff on there though I know I need to focus on healing and positive now..

Hmmm people think eating poison is the same as eating food but poison causes death and food is supposed to cause life. So if you can only afford poison that doesn't even make any sense. A real organic apple costs about the same as a little debbie snack cake or bag of cheetos or chemical covered genetically modified french fries. And one offers the body nutrition and nourishment it needs, and even detoxification, while the other options only toxify. So I am tired of the excuse of people only being able to afford poison. No that's not a thing. Besides that, food is dirt cheap because it grows in the ground or even in houses if you want.

A lot of circumstances of course make it hard for us to buy the things we want or think we need, but if we spend less money on poison it is much easier to buy things we actually need and should want. A lot of popular toxic namebrands are far more expensive than real products anyways, or even better making your own depending what it is. Trust me, it costs less to nourish yourself than it does to poison yourself and one of them always ends up costing more. and if you ever really want to save yourself from the damage you do while paying poisoners to poison you and the planet then you'll need to get back to nature eventually anyway. Being healthy surely makes things like making money easier too. 
Everyone is long overdue for a fast anyways, so if you can't afford food, then just don't eat, don't poison yourself instead of eating food that is absurd lol and sad when you finally come to terms with the reality and trap of the faketrix world.

Now that brings me to a point that Surly Wurly brought up. I admire your dedication and loyalty to real food that is awesome. 
Most people seem just fine. but if you take a look inside their body, or at any random ailment (a headache is a serious issue, something is doing stuff it shouldn't be to your head, whether it is crunching cogs from lack of needed nutrients, or it's poison circulating, or it is parasites or other nanodemons in there, headaches do not just appear for no reason) they are really not fine. Now what really gets me is, some people seem so wonderful and admirable, but what are they really doing? Do they care about the mass murder being done with their tax dollars? (well, to be fair actually I believe all Income Tax actually just goes to pay off the Federal Reserve interest! And the Federal Reserve prints money and credit out of nowhere, it's a totally messed up Ponzi scheme, you can get out of debt possibly very easily too if you are interested) or the poison at their grocery store? Are they poisoning their kids and injecting them with toxic vaccines that do things like cause autism and recently paralyzed over 40,000 people in India Bill Gates had vaccinated! India is trying to sue Bill Gates or his organizations, did they tell anyone about this on the news? lol I stopped watching the news unless for exposing/researching purposes a long time ago, but I am guessing that the 6 o clock news or 20/20 didn't feature a story about the latest evil stunt Bill Gates was caught in.

So, I wonder how great can this person be? To not care about the world around them or even find out what they do to themselves or their children. usually eventually this person will die from their poisoning and malnourishment and deem it old age as it always is. They may die sooner. They could have been and done much more though. I don't know but I don't want to live a fake life, I'm glad I don't smile through PTA meetings, hell if I had kids I would be causing an uproar and probably be banned from the PTA already.
And see, the internal situation might manifest differently for different people. A lot of things are involved, as I said it is not just the physical. So what is festering inside this example of a person prevents them from seeing what's right in front of their face.. or they may only know fake happiness, and what is the point of their life anyway? Honestly if you spend your whole life and only make part of or even your whole family happy that is not a greatly spent life. because most people don't have happy families and society needs a lot of help. Many people are trying to help too but they are just caught in the mainstream so don't get their solutions and charity just perpetuates the problems and poisons. We all need to try to be happy no matter what though, so that might be enough for some to try or at least be able to pretend to be content. Humans are very peculiar. We heavily employ cognitive dissonance when it suits us to delude ourselves so we don't have to deal with uncomfortable truths. We can derive a lot of joy from many little things, so it is not that hard to be happy. Humans are meant to be happy, our natural state is one of bliss and peace. The more foreign matter we have in us and the less natural fulfillment the harder that becomes. Most never know what bliss and peace are, at least not for longer than fleeting moments.

There is another angle though. Some of these people might actually be pretty close to happy. You see what humans survive through. Also we can heal with emotional exchange or even just looking at something pretty or a certain color, so in everyone's daily life they are probably helping themselves many times without knowing it. Being a human heals! So that means nature heals because we are nature, and humans also are creative beings, so art and other hobbies can profoundly heal us, as does writing and singing and making other sounds, and exercise of course because humans are physical beings made to move. well I spoke of most of this in my paper but there is just so much that we can do and endless ways we can help ourselves or do without even knowing. Using our minds also heals amazingly. Humans also love, and loving is healing. hehe humans aren't naturally mean or anything, it's unnatural stuff and stress of life that causes us unrest. And if humans are positive loving beings, then that means that negativity and hatred are foreign/poison to us and antinature therefore toxic to us and that is obviously true. And you can look at a person and usually see what "messed them up" If we aren't properly nourished we can't deal as well with troubling situations either.

lol sorry I write so much, though there are days of information about these matters to be shared. I wish that I could transfer everything I've learned and seen into another's mind.. and I do feel weird about talking myself up and society tells us not to treat ourselves that way, but I really have learned an incredible amount of stuff. It all happened when I woke up spiritually like the year before I woke up to the reality of the things going on in the world and the hidden real world beneath which is nature and where we belong.. 
I had been searching for magical cures and answers since my youth, and I ended up finding many things. (Astrology also helped me find myself if anyone is interested in that, it's much more legit and complex than mainstream makes it seem) but it wasn't until the last couple years that I started realizing how sick I was physically in addition to the anxiety that controlled everything I do. Most people don't even realize they're sick, or that a lot of common ailments are literally infestations, I mean infection means living creatures have invaded you.. A lot of people are waking up though. Deep down we all know. Humans are really magical, I mean if you think the concept of magic is so obscure, just look at nature, and look at our own bodies and how our hearts beat for our whole lives.. and all these other things are going on like magic, as the soul animates the body.. Our interaction and connection with nature is magical too. We can heal just from sitting or standing on it with bare skin and nature sounds have recently been scientifically proven to be extremely beneficial for us too. A lot of the emotional wellbeing stems from the gut health because our Central Nervous System and Immune systems connect and these bacteria in us are basically the commanders.. We need more beneficial bacteria which even a simple nature diet can provide. but antinature foods and other ill exposure kills the good things inside of us and destroys our systems. bad guys invite more bad guys too. some of these things literally control brains so yeah not the best guests. Well I could go on but this might be too much writing for one post anyways lol so I will stop now and click post to see


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

dadadoom said:


> Sacrieur is, as I sensed earlier... something the mods would not let me write for "bigotry", but yeah.
> 
> Another guardian of the establishment, a traitor to actual progress.
> 
> Damn I feel so frustrated I cannot say what I want to say! Censorship, you castrating experience!


I hold people accountable for their ignorance. I suppose it is a shame that it prevents people from passing off themselves as experts on topics they know very little about.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> yep.. My mom used to always say.. If you don't have anything good to say about someone - you're probably not by yourself.
> 
> Well D., don't feel like the "Lone Ranger" on your opinion. Trust, you're not the only one. Every time he/she posts i'm sure there's a lot of "eye-rolling" going on behind a lot of screens.


Seems like an appropriate reaction from people who are unwilling to engage in critical thinking.



> I've learned to just scroll past any that person says and keep taking in much more edifying analysis.


Really? She's been the rude one in this discussion. I started out amicable but was called a liar, among other things.



> i'm hoping that people can share more of their information without that silliness. It never fails that when someone posts some really interesting information - that person has to come on with that strange "Large and In Charge" attitude. It's so weird. and what's worse? it's.... meaningless.
> 
> Again, OP, keep sharing that information (with impressive references, no doubt).. a lot of us are learning a lot today.


People die because they take the OP's advice. They're swindled out of money and given false hope that can lead to irreparable emotional damage. Ignorance is dangerous in medicine and it's all around us. The only solution is rigorous rational analysis of everything you read, personal confirmation, and corroboration.

It's disheartening that you call the OP's sources impressive.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

great post. i definitely agree with it especially about the over-reliance on prescription meds and mass consumption of chemically altered or nutritionally compromised foods.

my only issue is that my diet is solely based around macronutrient intake for physique purposes and to base it around what the OP advocates (and what i also believe in too) is that it becomes extremely expensive to adhere to both - to get the quantity of macros i need coupled with ensuring a 100% ideal source of where the food came from works out to be WAAAY beyond my budget!

definitely agree about the big pharma and prescription meds part too - i don't have time to get into detail now but i was given some surprising info from a pharmaceutical industry analyst about the role the pharma industry holds in the world's hierarchical order...it's main priority should be world health? it's main priority is profit!

@Sapphiress you've got some interesting views! you should post more, i couldn't read everything you posted in this thread but i will do when i get home from work.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Sapphiress said:


> Thank you very much for this. I want to but I am afraid it would be detrimental for me to reply to him individually anymore, but I do take the truth seriously and always want it to have its rightful place. I post a lot on Facebook about all sorts of these topics and more so I deal with a lot of shills and trolls lol it's awfully sad.. or just people who are resistant to waking up and helping themselves. A lot of tricks are played on us so it's hard to tell what is real and what is fake or what is real fake as a result of the fakeness. Either way I guess what's his name is fake and he can either wake up or fake up, what do we care


You're not worth responding to anymore, I can only hope you don't spread this misinformation to other people hoping for real advice that actually works. If you care about actual truth then you're going to get a biology textbook, sit down, and read it. Then you're going to get a chemistry textbook and do the same thing. You're going to evaluate everything you've been told and critically examine your own beliefs.

But you care more about thinking you're right than about being right. That's why you can't handle my criticism or anyone else's. If you were actually right you wouldn't have to default to name-calling to defend your points. You could rely on rational arguments.

Anitbiotics and other medical advancements have reduced the death rate of childbirth from 600 in 100k to 15 in 100k. But hey maybe that's just mainstream medicine lying again.

You could honestly do some good for yourself by finding a way to observe patients in a real hospital, watching medicine actually work firsthand.

As for your research paper, I began reading but realized that it was unfortunately poorly written. Disregarding any factual information presented, it is vague, ambiguous, and unorganized. I highly recommend taking a class on writing papers.


----------



## starrlamia (Mar 28, 2015)

Sacrieur said:


> Seems like an appropriate reaction from people who are unwilling to engage in critical thinking.
> 
> Really? She's been the rude one in this discussion. I started out amicable but was called a liar, among other things.
> 
> ...


+1, so much misinformation in the OP's posts, no science behind a lot of it. And before you call me a supporter of the establishment and big Pharma let me ask you this, who is profiting from this pseudoscience? Oh right, the billion dollar a year natural health industry. Money talks even in this industry.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Can it not just be said that there are benefits and downsides to both sides?

A few years ago, I had a tooth infection that - thanks to modern medicine - didn't wind up getting into my bloodstream and killing me.

We are not a perfect society; from some solutions emerge new problems; science doesn't have all the answers; and there are some people out there who prioritize financial gain over public good. Overall, though, we are probably doing what we can and are better off than we were 1,000 years ago.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow wee, this is quite a lot of information to take in...--I'm going to have to astral project and consult with a wise sage to contemplate life. :surprise:


----------



## starrlamia (Mar 28, 2015)

Just Lurking said:


> Can it not just be said that there are benefits and downsides to both sides?
> 
> A few years ago, I had a tooth infection that - thanks to modern medicine - didn't wind up getting into my bloodstream and killing me.
> 
> We are not a perfect society; from some solutions emerge new problems; science doesn't have all the answers; and there are some people out there who prioritize financial gain over public good. Overall, though, we are probably doing what we can and are better off than we were 1,000 years ago.


agreed. It's not a black and white situation.


----------



## Sapphiress (Jun 15, 2010)

guys it's definitely a black and white situation and if you don't understand that mainstream medicine was set up to harm you then you have not looked at the present or the history, nor the future which is most troubling of all.

"Antibiotics" from nature, such as grapefruit seed extract, olive leaf extract, essential oils, noni, colloidal silver, oil of oregano and so much more win hands down any time almost all without sick side effects or death which today's monstrous prescriptions brag. They are highly effective and can EASILY cure stuff that mainstream murdercine allows tons of people to die from every year. Well all nature can do that, but mrsa staph infections are easily taken care of with numerous gifts from nature, and this and almost everything I say is backed up by studies and verifiable fact so spare me any disagreement and look at the obvious evidence counter to what the mainstream mind thinks it knows or wants you to think. If you have not woken up to the literal matrix trap around you, then you have no idea what you're doing when you defend the mainstream establishment. The truth is the truth whether you want to believe it or not. The truth is what we need right now to solve the problems we're facing or ignoring in front of our faces.

Scarieur you are exposed as a shill. I hope those who have seen through your pitiful attempts at charades spread the truth to others who might fall victim to you. Thank you to the heroes in this thread who vanquished him ♥ The things I say are backed up by undeniable proven scientific fact and often double blind trials. So you can't really touch any of them, yes run away after throwing more snap rocks at me lol you've got nothin' and you never did. You have the mainstream script though so my guess is you are a hired hand here to hurt people.. well too bad for you this truth is here and some have already seen it and at least a fraction will hopefully use some of the information to help themselves. which is sad that it's a loss for you when people gain themselves or life back. Your game is clear though, talk senselessness in circles around anything you don't want to and can't directly address, enjoy that which you don't make a big hooplah about and keep spamming me and making personal attacks lol all the while on my side I have dozens and beyond listed hundreds or thousands of sources that verify the truth. just be lucky I don't stalk your posts and expose you to everyone. now yes run along unless you're prepared to actually read and research and not shill because I didn't post this thread for mainstream misinformation, I posted it to oust mainstream misinformation which should be apparent. you sure made a fool of yourself though. way to blow your cover. do you get fired or do they give you your soul back now or what?


----------



## starrlamia (Mar 28, 2015)

You do realise that a lot of medicine is based on nature right? Like antibiotics....


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

My God - and I thought I had problems.

I really need to stop coming to this forum.

Edit: for the record I think you've done well @Sacrieur to try to talk some sense here. I can't help but think you're barking up the wrong tree though. But good for you for trying.

Op - I'd be interested to know what qualifications you have? Or are such things too "mainstream" and beneath you?


----------



## Sapphiress (Jun 15, 2010)

goku23 said:


> great post. i definitely agree with it especially about the over-reliance on prescription meds and mass consumption of chemically altered or nutritionally compromised foods.
> 
> my only issue is that my diet is solely based around macronutrient intake for physique purposes and to base it around what the OP advocates (and what i also believe in too) is that it becomes extremely expensive to adhere to both - to get the quantity of macros i need coupled with ensuring a 100% ideal source of where the food came from works out to be WAAAY beyond my budget!
> 
> ...


Goku thank you so much! I love seeing others who understand and try to live with truth. that's awesome you know about deeper things too with the mention of hierarchical order. I saw a presentation of the World Health Organization's recently and they were discussing the profitability of vaccines.

"Global Vaccine Market Features and Trends"

http://who.int/influenza_vaccines_plan/resources/session_10_kaddar.pdf

What did WHO do when Bill Gates recently paralyzed thousands of people in India? They probably deny it.. but India is actually trying to hold them accountable and suing. :mushy

I need to study diet and food more myself. I guess that will be a big part of my healing journey. I'm already in love with nature and the edible or inedible gifts she gives us. I have a few books about food to read but I have probably a dozen books stacked on my priority list, as I ordered a lot a couple years ago and have still kept getting new ones.. I know I will be a lot more productive soon after I start focusing on healing myself.

I posted a site about a well-researched vegetarianism advocate that might be interesting to you.

http://michaelbluejay.com/veg/protein.html

Though I think you don't need any more muscle :b now why would you want to sacrifice real health and happiness for more muscle? I am glad that you work out and gain so much from it though. but maybe you could find more to focus on and expand other parts of yourself more? I don't mean that you don't already because you seem high caliber, but existence is so much more than our physical being or movement and if it gets in the way of your real health hmm. I know nobody is perfect but sometimes encouragement to do things we aren't but might like to can help.

I feel like everybody's nagging girlfriend lol but I just want this world to get right so we can finally live free and build the brilliant world of paradise we're supposed to and can have.


----------



## Sapphiress (Jun 15, 2010)

don said:


> My God - and I thought I had problems.
> 
> I really need to stop coming to this forum.
> 
> ...


I'm wondering what qualifications you have to talk shyt since I clearly have the important facts I'm saying backed by conclusive studies and verifiable fact. you shills are only fooling yourselves and you're going to lose against me because I have the truth on my side and am damn good at it. you should've stayed away from my thread.. unless you're not paid to mislead people but you're actually that nescient.. then people need to see so they make sure they don't listen to the misled lies you spew. which is it? and which of my several dozen resources did you go to and find false? I'll wait for you to dissect all of them or even read one of them



starrlamia said:


> You do realise that a lot of medicine is based on nature right? Like antibiotics....


yes I realize if they use nature they take it and corrupt and abominate it until it's toxic and then sell it to you with 50 extra disgusting side effects. I know you have not researched the reality of the toxicity of mainstream murdercations and you have not researched the reality of the miraculous healing nature of Earth either


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

No way is perfect. Everyones body is different. What one thing might work for one, might not work for another. People have survived cancer using chemo, then theres some who didnt and still lived. Its ignorant to assume theres a perfect solution right now.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

don said:


> Op - I'd be interested to know what qualifications you have? Or are such things too "mainstream" and beneath you?


Mainstream education is just a tool of the bourgeoisie system. Any studies that disagree were written by corporate shills. Cancer doesn't even real. Vaccines cause autism (I couldn't actually bring myself to read it all, but I'm gonna go out on a limb and just assume it's in there). Something something... isis?


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Sapphiress said:


> guys it's definitely a black and white situation and if you don't understand that mainstream medicine was set up to harm you then you have not looked at the present or the history, nor the future which is most troubling of all.


Oh, so you know the history of medicine? Who was Galen and what concept is he famous for? What is digitalis what is notable about its discovery?



> "Antibiotics" from nature, such as grapefruit seed extract, olive leaf extract, essential oils, noni, colloidal silver, oil of oregano and so much more win hands down any time almost all without sick side effects or death which today's monstrous prescriptions brag. They are highly effective and can EASILY cure stuff that mainstream murdercine allows tons of people to die from every year. Well all nature can do that, but mrsa staph infections are easily taken care of with numerous gifts from nature, and this and almost everything I say is backed up by studies and verifiable fact so spare me any disagreement and look at the obvious evidence counter to what the mainstream mind thinks it knows or wants you to think. If you have not woken up to the literal matrix trap around you, then you have no idea what you're doing when you defend the mainstream establishment. The truth is the truth whether you want to believe it or not. The truth is what we need right now to solve the problems we're facing or ignoring in front of our faces.


The more you speak the lower my opinion falls. I didn't actually think you were this disconnected with reality. I'm terribly sorry that you believe this.

If you truly believe that oregano oil is an antibiotic, then by all means expose yourself to strep throat and contract the illness, then use oregano oil to cure yourself of the affliction. If it works you can video tape the entire thing and turn medicine on its head.

Or you'll get so sick that you risk dying.



> Scarieur you are exposed as a shill. I hope those who have seen through your pitiful attempts at charades spread the truth to others who might fall victim to you. Thank you to the heroes in this thread who vanquished him ♥ The things I say are backed up by undeniable proven scientific fact and often double blind trials.


Do you even know what a double blind experiment is?



> just be lucky I don't stalk your posts and expose you to everyone.


If you're so certain by all means, expose me. Here's a free invitation.



> now yes run along unless you're prepared to actually read and research and not shill because I didn't post this thread for mainstream misinformation, I posted it to oust mainstream misinformation which should be apparent. you sure made a fool of yourself though. way to blow your cover. do you get fired or do they give you your soul back now or what?


That'll be determined at our next meeting where we discuss how to include gluten into even more food.


----------



## starrlamia (Mar 28, 2015)

Sapphiress said:


> I'm wondering what qualifications you have to talk shyt since I clearly have the important facts I'm saying backed by conclusive studies and verifiable fact. you shills are only fooling yourselves and you're going to lose against me because I have the truth on my side and am damn good at it. you should've stayed away from my thread.. unless you're not paid to mislead people but you're actually that nescient.. then people need to see so they make sure they don't listen to the misled lies you spew. which is it? and which of my several dozen resources did you go to and find false? I'll wait for you to dissect all of them or even read one of them
> 
> yes I realize if they use nature they take it and corrupt and abominate it until it's toxic and then sell it to you with 50 extra disgusting side effects. I know you have not researched the reality of the toxicity of mainstream murdercations and you have not researched the reality of the miraculous healing nature of Earth either


hahaha, I have some training in biochemistry and immunology, I have actually read quite a bit about some of the stuff that the "natural health" movement are promoting and there is little evidence to backup the majority of it. Which isn't saying that it doesn't work in some regards but most claims are greatly exaggerated to bring in the money. I hate to break your bubble but even natural products "straight from nature" have side effects and can be toxic. Or not, you seem to know best, go eat some belladonna and get back to me.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I feel kinda bad, but... :serious:


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Malek said:


> I feel kinda bad, but... :serious:


OP: Avoid all things touched by man because they're toxic and poison to your body. Eat lots of plants and no meat but not GMO stuff and only organic.

Me: Uh, that's not true, are you sure you know what you're talking about?

OP: You're just a shill hired by the mainstream oppression to silence the truth!


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Everyone's entitled to an opinion, so am I.
I skimmed and glanced through it, fact of the matter is I love eating chicken and tuna for a good source of protein. Plus I consume most of the stuff she mentioned which is supposedly bad for me I'm sure. I couldn't even afford that hypothetical diet even if I wanted to, I need the money I make by myself for my schooling, health, helping my family, bills in order to simply survive and make ends meet. I only eat home prepared food for breakfast and dinner, as for lunch I make a judgement call on what to eat depending on my mood while I'm at work. I exercise almost daily and try to stay away from junk food, hell I don't even eat fast food anymore unless my comrades or some girl suggests it, once in awhile indulgence is okay as long as you're willing to burn that fat off. I've witnessed some people wind up in the hospital for some of these diets they claim, I concur it isn't so black and white and you need to carefully assess how to treat your body accordingly, no one else is responsible for the upkeep of your health, only you ultimately. Your body will let you know and tell you what's up, when you're visiting the doctor and your blood work results come in, he'll be happy to give some suggestions. He most likely couldn't care less if you adhere to it or not but in regards to caring about his job and practice he will care enough to mention things. As for knowing which health professionals you can trust, well use your instincts and do some research yourself. There's a reason that the consensus somewhat agrees on a certain method cause it's been somewhat proven through trial and error of what might be best suited generally, obviously some people may be allergic or might need a substitute in order to acquire the necessary nutrients. Depriving your body of energy, you'll know firsthand days or months later when you wind up in the hospital. :serious:


----------



## Sapphiress (Jun 15, 2010)

If any non-shills want me to answer any of the questions or address anything the shills said, please let me know :clap


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Malek said:


> Everyone's entitled to an opinion, so am I.
> I skimmed and glanced through it, fact of the matter is I love eating chicken and tuna for a good source of protein.


They are good sources of protein. My main complaints with those particular foods are ethical. Even the "free-range organic" chickens are stuffed in large indoor farms way over capacity. The meat and fishing industry is corrupt that you have to do pretty diligent vetting about any food you get from them.



> Plus I consume most of the stuff she mentioned which is supposedly bad for me I'm sure. I couldn't even afford that hypothetical diet even if I wanted to, I need the money I make by myself for my schooling, health, helping my family, bills in order to simply survive and make ends meet.


Healthy foods are more expensive, yes. Of course the ill-informed "organic" movement insists on buying items 2-3 as expensive, touting unproven and laughable health benefits for the change. They believe that non-GMO is better for them when really it's worse, exposing them to even more toxins and parasites than before.

But there's the ethical questions raised by corporations like Monsanto that basically use it as a way to lock-down and patent their products. For any meaningful progress in the field of genetic engineering of our food supply, a policy reform will have to take place.



> I only eat home prepared food for breakfast and dinner, as for lunch I make a judgement call on what to eat depending on my mood while I'm at work. I exercise almost daily and try to stay away from junk food, hell I don't even eat fast food anymore unless my comrades or some girl suggests it, once in awhile indulgence is okay as long as you're willing to burn that fat off.


One bad meal won't kill you but it will affect your physiology. The reverse is true about eating a good meal.



> I've witnessed some people wind up in the hospital for some of these diets they claim, I concur it isn't so black and white and you need to carefully assess how to treat your body accordingly, no one else is responsible for the upkeep of your health, only you ultimately.


It doesn't help that health science is filled with misinformation. Not just the nonsense the OP believes, but also what people associate with valid science. There's a study out there on chocolate about how it will aid with weight loss, but was created as a fraudulent study to point out the flaws with peer review. People still believe it to this day despite the paper's authors speaking out about how they designed the experiment to create fudged results.

You basically have to have a science degree and know how to read a research paper to be able to know health science and do extreme vetting of all sources you see.

Here is a list of fake journals that will publish just about anything so long as it sounds science-y enough. Regardless of any glaring errors in the papers.



> Your body will let you know and tell you what's up, when you're visiting the doctor and your blood work results come in, he'll be happy to give some suggestions.


Yes and no. You're not always going to notice physiological changes or what you really work best with. But the blood test is a good start to judging your current health.



> He most likely couldn't care less if you adhere to it or not but in regards to caring about his job and practice he will care enough to mention things.


Many doctors aren't properly trained in nutrition. And how could they? Their nutrition rotation in med school isn't going to be long enough or extensive enough to really cover how to make a person healthy. Instead they focus on illness than making healthy people even healthier.



> As for knowing which health professionals you can trust, well use your instincts and do some research yourself. There's a reason that the consensus somewhat agrees on a certain method cause it's been somewhat proven through trial and error of what might be best suited generally, obviously some people may be allergic or might need a substitute in order to acquire the necessary nutrients. Depriving your body of energy, you'll know firsthand days or months later when you wind up in the hospital.


There are nutritionists who do have degrees and specialize in this sort of thing, but you have to do some research about them and read reviews. They can be frauds like the sources the OP uses or be legit but believe poor or misleading information.

---

The actual research done is pretty straightforward about what's generally healthiest. Eat a lot of plants and stick to "real foods" that people a few hundred years ago would recognize and eat.

But if you're truly concerned for your health, there is a wide range of foods that we can eat and survive on plenty fine. It largely comes down to the factor people haven't considered that if you really want to be healthy you need to be on the level of an athlete.

The OP wants to preach about me about how unhealthy I am when my LDL won't even show up in a blood test, have a resting heart rate below 50, and a bodyfat around 8-9%. But I eat ramen noodles so she's the healthier one.


----------



## Nibs (Jun 28, 2014)

Nonsense. 

/thread


----------



## HauntedByAFreak (May 20, 2015)

Sapphiress said:


> guys it's definitely a black and white situation and if you don't understand that mainstream medicine was set up to harm you then you have not looked at the present or the history, nor the future which is most troubling of all.


Have you ever watched anybody you love die? I have and no amount of healthy eating and EFT was going to fix them.
I've also seen the amazing effects of cancer treatments that have saved the life of a family member, someone who considering her lifestyle was considered a low risk for the cancer she got.
Are you saying that if you got a condition like cancer you'd reject all medical treatment and just take some oregano oil instead?

I agree that a healthy diet is important to physical and mental being and I'm also very concerned with the amount of chemicals that are put into our foods. There is definitely an over-reliance and over use in today's society on medication for minor ailments but as someone who takes medication every day for a health condition I have no choice to have and no cure for you're definitely frightfully confused about what medicine is capable of. Would you suggest I stop taking it and see what happens? Because whilst on it I'm 90% symptom free but without it I'd be at risk of a whole host of problems including seizures and sudden death.

A vegetarian, free range and mostly organic diet did not cure me of my physical or mental health problems neither has any form of alternative therapy (something I have tried at length and I'm not completely against). In fact not eating animal products led to a Vitamin B12 deficiency (very common in vegetarians and vegans) and that only exacerbated my problems. B12 deficiency are well known for causing mental health and neurological problems if you are following a vegetarian diet I'd suggest you get checked for a deficiency.



Sapphiress said:


> this and *almost everything* I say is backed up by studies and verifiable fact so spare me any disagreement


It's worrying you won't listen to anyone else views except your own. There are benefits to both sides of this argument.
You seem intent on attacking Scarieur but maybe you should read through his posts a little better. He has a lot of good scientifically backed up points. Maybe you could try researching things from both angles instead of only looking up things to back up your ideas. You could take any controversial topic and find things online to back up your own agenda if that's all you're looking for.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

I didn't read most of this thread buy almost everything op said is spot on. And for people defending gmo foods, you are part of the problem. GMO foods are not only cancer-causing, they alter the natural enviornment and make it impossible for regular seeds to grow in the same place again. They are also not anymore efficient then organic food as has been proven by a 30 year study, so the whole rubbish of feeding the world is just lies by creedy corporations like Monsanto.

And for anyone saying organic food benefits are unproven...what the actual ****?? Natural food without pesticides and other crap vs chemically laced ****e. Wonder which one is better for your body!


----------



## starrlamia (Mar 28, 2015)

OutsideR1 said:


> I didn't read most of this thread buy almost everything op said is spot on. And for people defending gmo foods, you are part of the problem. GMO foods are not only cancer-causing, they alter the natural enviornment and make it impossible for regular seeds to grow in the same place again. They are also not anymore efficient then organic food as has been proven by a 30 year study, so the whole rubbish of feeding the world is just lies by creedy corporations like Monsanto.
> 
> And for anyone saying organic food benefits are unproven...what the actual ****?? Natural food without pesticides and other crap vs chemically laced ****e. Wonder which one is better for your body!


organic farmers use pesticides, don't fool yourself in thinking they are automatically better for the environment. People seem to think that organic is better for you, I hate to break it to you but it's a money making industry, they are out to make money and do so by perpetuating myths to make their food look better.
https://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~lhom/organictext.html
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manit...d-on-nearly-half-of-organic-produce-1.2487712


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

starrlamia said:


> organic farmers use pesticides, don't fool yourself in thinking they are automatically better for the environment. People seem to think that organic is better for you, I hate to break it to you but it's a money making industry, they are out to make money and do so by perpetuating myths to make their food look better.
> https://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~lhom/organictext.html
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manit...d-on-nearly-half-of-organic-produce-1.2487712


Still a million times better for you then gmo and it is sustainable for the next 1000 years whereas gmo farming is not.

Also, with organic meat for example, the animals are not fed gmo corn and other gmo crops.

There is not a single benefit to gmo, it tries to patent nature and I hope Europe keep resisting this crap.


----------



## starrlamia (Mar 28, 2015)

OutsideR1 said:


> Still a million times better for you then gmo and it is sustainable for the next 1000 years whereas gmo farming is not.
> 
> Also, with organic meat for example, the animals are not fed gmo corn and other gmo crops.
> 
> There is not a single benefit to gmo, it tries to patent nature and I hope Europe keep resisting this crap.


at this point the only thing we know is better about organic food is it contains more antioxidants.

some proof behind your claims would be beneficial. Otherwise you are just spouting off common myths.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

starrlamia said:


> at this point the only thing we know is better about organic food is it contains more antioxidants.
> 
> some proof behind your claims would be beneficial. Otherwise you are just spouting off common myths.


Im not spewing anything off here. Let me ask you then. What do you think are the benefits of gmo?


----------



## starrlamia (Mar 28, 2015)

OutsideR1 said:


> Im not spewing anything off here. Let me ask you then. What do you think are the benefits of gmo?


making claims without proof to back it up is spewing.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

starrlamia said:


> making claims without proof to back it up is spewing.


So you dodge my question therefore I will assume you cant come up with a benefit of gmo.


----------



## starrlamia (Mar 28, 2015)

OutsideR1 said:


> So you dodge my question therefore I will assume you cant come up with a benefit of gmo.


Nope, I'm putting the onus on you to back up your claims. Why should I qualify my opinions if you don't.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

starrlamia said:


> Nope, I'm putting the onus on you to back up your claims. Why should I qualify my opinions if you don't.


Ok since you like dealing with facts.

FACT: Once monsanto seeds have been used, regular seeds will not grow in that patch of land ever again.

FACT: Farmers can't re-use gmo seeds, they have to buy them every year.

FACT: Because of this, Monsanto and a couple other companies now control the majority of corn and soy production in the usa, along with many other crops. Corn is fed to a lot of farm animals, so they basically control most of the meat supply. Do you really want a handful of corporations to control all your food?

I won't even go into the health problems it causes because there are conflicting opinions (yours and mine) but the facts above I have stated are pretty irefutable.


----------



## starrlamia (Mar 28, 2015)

OutsideR1 said:


> Ok since you like dealing with facts.
> 
> FACT: Once monsanto seeds have been used, regular seeds will not grow in that patch of land ever again.
> 
> ...


That's not proof, proof = empirical evidence.

1-false, there is no evidence for this. There are reports of farmers switching back to non - gmo crops.

2-true, but also true for non - gmo crops, it costs more to practice seed saving then to buy seed every year.

3- that's not a con for gmos specifically. I do agree it problematic for a corporation to have a monopoly on anything.

For the record I'm not pro or anti gmo, just anti misinformation.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

OutsideR1 said:


> So you dodge my question therefore I will assume you cant come up with a benefit of gmo.


Bill Nye can handle this.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Was pretty disappointed by your response to the first poster, OP. Sacrieur seemed to me to be suggesting ways of broadening your understanding (NOT insulting you) as it seems to me also that you're simply looking up information which reinforces preconceived notions when we all should be challenging our idea's and encouraging debate, not calling those who threaten our beliefs as "morons" (which clearly Sacrieur is not, he's just approaching this from a different angle you are). I would suggest you open up to the idea that it's POSSIBLE you could be misinformed about certain aspects of what you're saying, not necessarily all of what you believe but there's some things you're saying that seem extremely over simplified and generalised. I'm receptive to what you're saying but receptivity needs to work both ways.

For instance bacteria is thought of as bad, although certain bacteria is essential for the assimilation of the nutritional constituents of food and vitamin synthesis in the gut. Looking at all the species of bacteria in the world, very few species are actually dangerous and some are vital in our own survival, some are even species specific, symbiotic, not parasitic. Vegetables also contain toxins which is why it's important to rotate you vegetables each week to prevent build-up of anti-nutrtional compounds like oxalates, goitrogens and phytic acid. Plants are designed to prevent themselves being over-eaten by animals and have defensive mechanisms in place such as toxins so plants are not dry cut good, there's a deeper level to understand about the topic. And the notion of eating animals are bad, we're going to ethics on that one which is very much a personal thing. Ethics are a human construct, the universe and nature have no concept of good and bad, these are human made. I agree with the notion of not eating meat but I also understand that it's a personal belief and appreciate others do not share my view. As a species we are omnivorous and well suited to eating meat (including fish), the same as any other omnivorous creature, this can't be denied but we have a choice of whether we actually eat meat or not, this is a personal choice of which there is no real right or wrong decision.

It's true that America uses some flavourings, colourings and such which are banned over here in the UK (and Europe in general) because I know they cause hyperactivity in children but have not looked into the other effects of these chemicals so won't comment further on it, so yes, you're right on that, and it may very well be the best option to avoid compounds added to foods when we're uncertain of the side effects. Unfortunately these foods are driven by demand and humans naturally crave sweet and colourful food, it's hardwired in us, we should ideally attempt to regain some perspective when it comes to food selection, won't happen in the near future but it's the ideal. Naturally fruit and vegetable, legumes, seeds and nuts etc are more nutritionally dense than commercialised foods which are geared to satisfy demand rather than nutritional needs so I agree we should turn towards these unprocessed foods as our primarily source of nutrition. We cannot forget the importance of water. Water is the most important nutritional constituent in our diet and cannot be neglected as part of a healthy diet. Variation is key, rotating vegetables regularly and incorporating different foods to gain nutrients from a range. Theoretically incorporating insects in our diet would really contribute some great nutrients but that being a social taboo (rather than a real reason to avoid eating them) I can't see that happening. Silkworms contain an enzyme called Serrapeptase that works as an anti-inflammatory, breaking down arterial plaque, contributing to heart health. Some insects are incredibly nutritionally dense and there's no physical reason we shouldn't add them to our diets, it's all about those human made constructs I mentioned earlier, there's no real right or wrong, it's about the social paradigm of whether we should or shouldn't.

In summary I think I agree broadly with your post but not necessarily the specifics or your reasoning.


----------



## Sapphiress (Jun 15, 2010)

OutsideR1 thank you very much for speaking up in this thread, and sorry that the shills sicced themselves on you. The truth is there for those that look and ask and it usually gets clearer the longer one stays out of the toxic mainstream matrix. 

The reality about Monsteranto is much, much worse. 


and the reality of the simplicity of nature and our innate ability healing us is also pretty much as clear as I said it. though there is a serious situation of parasites and other tiny vultures destroying us internally and externally. I mean almost any health ailment is caused by a bacteria or virus or parasite or worm really. and the destruction they cause to the body and brain. So that is part of the poisoning, and you have to clear that out and essentially 'raise your vibrations' so that stuff can't come back once you get it out

Andreas Moritz liver flush will work wonders for anybody. You have to do multiple though over time, usually at least 5. but most of the times toxic stones come out and this is a greattt relief to the liver and other organs which need direction and help too. then there are specific parasite and other cleanses and revamping that can be done easily. I can't express how amazing and wonderful the real world and nature really are. essential oils are really good, and frequencies and electricity as these 'zappers' and other mechanisms can restore our health. as I have said all our senses can heal wonders for us too. it goes on and on, all you need to to do is look at the natural world. and stay away from the toxic fake ill intentioned one that needs to go =)



Those of you guys talking trash you should really stop and study the magnificence of this planet and our human spirit abilities instead. You're missing out, unless this is really your job and you work for the evil villains and are getting paid. well then I'll have to ask for my cut since you've wasted so much of my time. 

We are not supposed to be sick. it's a very deliberate plot against us, and the U.S. "law books" and documents are very incriminating in of themselves. I cannot be accused of hiding from mainstream sources and truths, because I use them to expose themselves. and you would know that if you read my paper and went to the 20 sources I cited, multiple of them direct government or other mainstream sources. it's too easy because they want you to see this stuff too. not everyone but they get some kind of power trip by some people falling for their obvious mirages and some energy from others getting it or partially figuring it out and being shunned by others who refuse to accept what is right there. 

They are like literal evil villains and they feed off of negative energy and thensome. It's not a coincidence that there's all this illuminati satanic sacrifice stuff in mainstream music and hollywood. It is just nearly endless, and I've figured much of it out. If you don't want to accept that it doesn't bother me any, people shouldn't know most of these truths anyways unless they know enough to realize how powerful and wonderful we really are.. 


but it is what it is, if you don't think they are poisoning you on purpose, you are, well, braindamaged and brainwashed but everybody is.. the fact some can see and break through this also points to how powerful we are capable of being ♥


----------



## Sapphiress (Jun 15, 2010)

bumping this just in case someone needs the information :grin2:


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I would also recommend you quit breathing, as oxygen is toxic to cells. I would suggest helium or Nitrous oxide instead.


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

Sapphiress said:


> you are, well, braindamaged and brainwashed but everybody is.. the fact some can see and break through this also points to how powerful we are capable of being ♥


It's ironic how the most misinformed are always the ones claiming everyone else is brainwashed. Whatever cult's YouTube videos you've mistaken as "research" probably told you to ignore all contrary information on account of it being "paid for by the government" or something silly like that.

Don't be so quick to believe everything you see/hear on the internet. You're not "breaking through", it's actually quite the contrary. You're falling for scam artists who want to sell you a book or give you a reason to watch their ad-funded propaganda.


----------



## sadness (May 9, 2006)

Emotional Freedom Technique ? LOL. thats just a form of meditation in disguise. The tapping is a joke and if you believe in these tapping points then I feel sorry for you.


You act like you have all the answers. Get real.

Anytime someone says something is the absolute truth, they are wrong. 

There is no absolute truth about anything your mind comes up with.


----------

